# Good Old-Fashioned Milk-Bone



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...does anyone feed their dogs good old-fashioned Milk-Bones as a treat -- Regular Medium Size 

I've been hearing mixed reviews and problems with worms/flying things? I've never seen any - and I give my guy 2 a day. He really likes them - but he does have runny stools every once in awhile. 

Just wondering if any of you guys have heard anything and what are your views?

Thanks


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I allow Cracker to get milkbones from the local store people when she visits as that is usually what they have for "visiting dog treats" but I do not recommend them as regular treats. They are truly nutritional junk. High carb, lots of wheat, no real nutritional value.

Bikkies are just the cheesies of the dog world.

There are MUCH better options for treats out there. Your sibe would do much better getting a good bone to chew on or maybe Natural balance dog food rolls cut up into teeny pieces for training. 

We are what we eat.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Junk food for dogs. Only Canidae snap biscuits and wellbars for Chocolate. Zero compaints from him.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My dogs love milk bones but I don't buy them for them. They get them at the pet stores though because that's what they hand out. So I allow them every now and then but not as a regular treat.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Our other 2 dogs will eat anything and milk-bones are no exceptions. They get them from friends and neighbors but we don't buy them.

Nia will eat them only if other dogs want them as well and only in small bits. Usually other dog owners we walk with give some to her and that's it. If they give her a big piece she'll spit it out. No meat = worthless treat in Nia's eyes LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs get them from the gas station attendant when I take them in. Carsten won't eat them but Oliver will gobble his up and then clean up after his brother. Honestly, I doubt they hurt anything if given on occasion but I wouldn't over do it. I think there are healthier treats but I treat myself to Doritoes from time to time as well and enjoy them. It is kind of the same thing.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

I've fed it to my pup on occasion but stopped when I heard from a lot of people that it's not good for the dog. Now I alternate between the Wellness bars and the purina biscuits. Interestingly enough my dog digests the purina ones better than the Wellness Ones. I think the wellness bars are too rich for his delicate tummy!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't give them to my boys.

I remember we met a man on the street who wanted to give Iorek a bone and I said it would be ok so he gave him a milkbone. Iorek spit it out  He doesn't like them.

My FIL also gave one to Iorek and he ate it. I think he only ate it because my inlaw's dog was there too. He threw it back up with in 2-3 minutes 

What can I say? He has specific tastes. Heehee!

Brom, on the other hand, would eat anything and everything and I am sure that he would have no problems with them at all. But, he has never had the opportunity to eat one.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa doesn't get any but we've had long standing conversations about them and how they compare to Snausages - another treat Elsa does not get. She contends they ARE delicious, and I contend they are doggie crack. I pay the bills so I win by default.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

my mom gives my dog milkbones, much to my chagrin. What freaks me is the colouring....like anyone would want a green bone? My dog only eats the brown ones but only at grandma's.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Leif won't EAT them per say, BUT, he DOES enjoy hiding them in his "special spots"..which is silly to me. He won't eat them, but, he can't stand seeing them laying around. I think the entire thing is ridiculous, but, to him I suppose - its serious business!! No, he DOESN'T eat them, BUT, he doesn't want anyone else to get them either....I think that he is a reincarinated teenage girl at this point in time.."BACK OFF -- ITS MINE!!!"....ummmm....okkkk...you can get the chew that you really don't like....thats "cool" with me...??? Whatever nutso silly boy!!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

yappypappymom said:


> Leif won't EAT them per say, BUT, he DOES enjoy hiding them in his "special spots"..which is silly to me. He won't eat them, but, he can't stand seeing them laying around. I think the entire thing is ridiculous, but, to him I suppose - its serious business!! No, he DOESN'T eat them, BUT, he doesn't want anyone else to get them either....I think that he is a reincarinated teenage girl at this point in time.."BACK OFF -- ITS MINE!!!"....ummmm....okkkk...you can get the chew that you really don't like....thats "cool" with me...??? Whatever nutso silly boy!!


Sounds like you have a ferret trapped in a dog's body. lol


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I give Cadence Milkbones regularly.. they're the only treats he gets that aren't "healthy". His other treats are usually dried venison, Natural Balance cookies and Innova Health Bars. I only get Cadence the regular petite milkbones.. not the ones with artificial colouring. He really loves them.. and I guess the ingredients are really not as bad as many other treats you'll see at the store.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

They give Cherokee really bad gas sooooo NO MILKBONES!


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope, never  Even at the pet store or bank or places that give out bones I sy no thank you


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Elsa doesn't get any but we've had long standing conversations about them and how they compare to Snausages - another treat Elsa does not get. She contends they ARE delicious, and I contend they are doggie crack. I pay the bills so I win by default.



I have a Standard Schnauzer and I can totally appreciate your post! LMAO! It is so true...the conversations...

btw..I would never buy Milkbones, but I will let the dogs have them as treats from the nice ladies at the post office or the bank. They love dogs in my little town!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

They're probably the most common hand-out treat here, too. My aunt buys a box sometimes. Yeah they are dog junk food, but that's what treats are, right? I don't train with them, but Gatz gets them in his kong sometimes or just for being a good boy. They're good for other people to give too, because they're long enough he doesn't go landsharky on their fingers.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Scrappy is really picky about his treats. He likes some Doggie Junk Food like Caninie Carry-Outs (they "look" like a steak but are just junk) and some sort of roll thingy (whose package I threw away and don't remember the name of LOL). He won't eat Milk-Bones, or Pupperoni Sticks--he throws them up instantly), and Beggin' Strips.

Really, I have a hard time finding him a treat he does like!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Bella is very particular about her treats, as well. She can't stand Milk Bones at all. They try to give them to her at Petco and Petsmart, and she will take it, but immediately drop it on the floor and look up for something else.

At home, she gets Newman's organic chicken and peanut butter treats, chicken and duck jerky, gourmet all natural cookies (which she only accepts occasionally; she doesn't have a sweet tooth ). I also make her homemade treats sometimes, and she gets asparagus, carrots, apples.

I got her some Pupperoni for the occasional treat, and she loves them, but they make her throw up. She can tolerate Beggin Strips, but those are in strict moderation.

She's really healthy, she's on a really good dog food, a good supplemental vitamin and normally gets wholesome treats. I don't mind letting her have some doggie junk food on occasion. It's not like I don't eat tacos, burgers, and chips on occasion myself.  She wants a Frito right now! LOL


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

if you would look at their ingredients, you will realize this thing is literally junk.

i honestly do think treating your dog with HUMAN CANDY is better than this crap. I do not recommend human candy as well because they're really sweet and might contain stuff ur dog shouldnt be eating.

milk bone's marketing claims they give part of the profit to the handicapped. and to be really honest, its just a few percent of their profits.
you are way better off taking that $10 and donating it to the handicapped directly if that is what making you buy milkbone


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I give Cadence Milkbones regularly.. they're the only treats he gets that aren't "healthy". His other treats are usually dried venison, Natural Balance cookies and Innova Health Bars. I only get Cadence the regular petite milkbones.. not the ones with artificial colouring. He really loves them.. and I guess the ingredients are really not as bad as many other treats you'll see at the store.


Mine get "junk" treats every now and again, mainly for training. Tag loves hot dogs. He doesn't get them every day, and I bet hot dogs are as bad (or worse) than milkbones. Auz would do a backflip for a beggin strip, my moms dogs would as well, and Dude would literally stand on his head for a whiff of Purina Carvers. Until I am stringent enough to tell myself I am not to eat anymore pizza, chips, cookies, cake, never EVER partake in anything edible unless I know it is organically raised/free range, with no artificial preservatives, I won't worry about giving the dogs a "junk" snack once in awhile. I did however find a lady not too far away from me who makes and sells her own home made dog biscuits, and my dogs go NUTS for the soft liver cookies. I am going to ask her if she would special order a batch that are broken up into smaller pieces for Tags training treats


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well thank you everyone for your replies ---no one mentioned that they heard anything about the worms in the bones (I've looked and can't find any) ...and I know people can start rumors about things, that's why I asked if anyone on this forum heard anything - because you guys seem to be up on everything.

I've read the ingredients and know that it's not the best - but it has been around for a long, long time without any recalls/problems that I know of (except for one internet site where some people talked about worms in the box-and that's why I asked).....I'm 55 yrs. old - and my parents bought me a dog the day I was born, and I've had dogs ever since - and all of the dogs that I've had have eaten Milk-Bones (the regular ones) with no problems.

So I guess you want to know then - if you've always fed them for so long - why ask now? Well because, years ago I wasn't on websites for dog owners and never read different reviews - a year ago when I adopted Chubby (my dog) my Dad gave him a Milk-Bone and he loved it. 

Years ago, I fed all of my other dogs Pedigree Dog Food - and now that I'm computer savvy - I won't give my dog Pedigree!

I feed him Blue Wilderness - and as training/therapy treats I give him Paul Newmans Organics Treats (he is a Therapy Dog).....but he loves those Milk-Bones - so I give him 2 Medium Size Regular Milk-Bones every morning when he goes in the yard - so I was just wondering.

Thanks guys! (I guess some old-fashioned ways just have to stick around) lol


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lazygranch, I agree! I decided, meh, Cadence likes his milkbones, I'll just give him some.. anyway who am I to judge? I love junk food as well! And candy, yum. They're the best, haha.

Besides, I seriously think that some foods like Iams canned or Cesar food has 100x worse ingredients in them. Yuck. Unnamed meat sources and stuff. In comparison, Milkbones really aren't that bad..


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Lazygranch, I agree! I decided, meh, Cadence likes his milkbones, I'll just give him some.. anyway who am I to judge? I love junk food as well! And candy, yum. They're the best, haha.
> 
> Besides, I seriously think that some foods like Iams canned or Cesar food has 100x worse ingredients in them. Yuck. Unnamed meat sources and stuff. In comparison, Milkbones really aren't that bad..


Oh I agree. As far as "diet" goes, for main meals, the food is raw for Dude and is grain free for Tag. Both dogs love their (healthy) food, like I really love a good salad. I don't really see the big deal in offering "junk" food sporatically, especially if your dog is in good health and has a decent diet. Dogs don't need grains, but occasionally I'll offer Auz a spoonful of brown rice if I'm cooking it for me. The papillons love milk (don't ask me why), and have _never_ had any ill effects from it (throwing up, diarrhea, etc). If they want a bit of skim milk twice a month, so be it, as long as it isn't hurting anyone. (I went and got a pizza yesterday, and against my better judgement ate half of it myself, with too many breadsticks. I felt like hell. But I'd do it again, lol!)


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

Donna5503 said:


> Hi...does anyone feed their dogs good old-fashioned Milk-Bones as a treat -- Regular Medium Size



I wouldn't, they're too junky. Natural balance makes some crunchy treats that are much better - the grain free ones, and also the turkey, oat and cranberry ones. I would stay away from those jerky roll things because the second ingredient is wheat flour, and the third is sugar (yes sugar). We get to choose when we want to not eat healthy and when we don't. Our dogs don't have that luxury. Why not just make a good choice for them?


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

I let Uno have a milkbone when we visit a Petsmart once in a while, not something I would ever buy, but it wont hurt him considering that he probably gets it once every 3 months.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> Well thank you everyone for your replies ---no one mentioned that they heard anything about the worms in the bones (I've looked and can't find any) ...and I know people can start rumors about things, that's why I asked if anyone on this forum heard anything - because you guys seem to be up on everything.
> 
> I've read the ingredients and know that it's not the best - but it has been around for a long, long time without any recalls/problems that I know of (except for one internet site where some people talked about worms in the box-and that's why I asked).....I'm 55 yrs. old - and my parents bought me a dog the day I was born, and I've had dogs ever since - and all of the dogs that I've had have eaten Milk-Bones (the regular ones) with no problems.
> 
> ...


If the box got wet there might be beetle larvae or something in them (maybe the same stuff that will get in flour)- but I couldn't think of anything else that might cause that. But otherwise if you mean parasitic worms- I wouldn't think so- they are highly processed.


----------



## GloriaB (Apr 4, 2010)

Every night before bed time Hannah, my pit bull/Plott hound (PittyPlot?) lags behind in the back room until she gets her one small Milk Bone. Actually she's happy with any treat, but these are cheap, come in a small size and are a bit of junk food in her Blue Buffalo/raw/chicken stew life. If everyone decides on occasion that they need a treat, this is what I use. I have 7 dogs and those expensive biscuits can add up fast. 

If I was going to feed a larger amount of a biscuit to any of my dogs I'd buy Mother Hubbard, or some such with at least some nutrition. Better yet, I'd bake my own. Pumpkin cookies are well received around here.


----------

